# Subclavian Venoplasty



## MChlpka (Nov 15, 2010)

New to Cardiology and any help would be greatly appreciated.  Trying to code "Subclavian venoplasty for purpose of placing a CS lead."

I am looking at 35458.  Is this correct?  

Thanks.


----------

